# Individually Switched Power Bars



## j3tang (Sep 14, 2010)

So I've been looking around for some time and the only hits I ever end up with are the American DJ PC100 (or the equivalent Chauvet PC08) and the TigerDirect powerbar. LeeValley Tools had one as well, but I've never seen it since those links were so old and they've since discontinued them.

Anyhow, I just wanted to let people know that the TigerDirect one that was $20 each (and occassionally found for $20 for a two-pack, that is no longer in stock) is $25 each regular price, but the black one is discounted at the moment for $16 each. The white ones are $20 each. I caved and bought a black one and it works great so far.

I would have liked the American DJ one, but it's more pricey and not available locally, so shipping costs as much as the item itself.


----------

